#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Общение >  > > >  >  > Вопросы по буддизму >  > > >  >  >  Как научиться спокойно относится к изменениям во внешности

## Доминик

Вопрос, наверное, скорее к женщинам буддисткам, - как научится спокойно принимать негативные изменения во внешности, связанные со старением? Понятно (теоретически  :Smilie: ), что все подвержено старению, разрушению и смерти. И к смерти и болезням я как-то спокойно отношусь, могу спокойно и отстранено переносить боль, но вот процесс старения своего лица никак не могу принять спокойно, очень меня этот факт удручает  :Frown: ( Больше всего пугает факт перехода из категории привлекательных женщин в категорию состарившихся и непривлекательных. Помогите, как следует правильно относится к этому вопросу с т.з. буддийского учения?

----------


## Дубинин

> Вопрос, наверное, скорее к женщинам буддисткам, - как научится спокойно принимать негативные изменения во внешности, связанные со старением? Понятно (теоретически ), что все подвержено старению, разрушению и смерти. И к смерти и болезням я как-то спокойно отношусь, могу спокойно и отстранено переносить боль, но вот процесс старения своего лица никак не могу принять спокойно, очень меня этот факт удручает ( Больше всего пугает факт перехода из категории привлекательных женщин в категорию состарившихся и непривлекательных. Помогите, как следует правильно относится к этому вопросу с т.з. буддийского учения?


Живя в миру- трудно избавиться от базового инстинкта размножения (и завязанных на него реакций). Именно буддийским путём- думаю только монашествуя или постфактум- успокаивая себя- "морщины- это нормуль, это так и должно, а зато.."
Лучше присмотреться к "противоположной стороне- самцам и их реакциям: по моим наблюдениям, шлюхствующим особам, совершенно не мешают отвисшие сиськи, морщины, или да-же инвалидность, - тут некий "магнит"- или есть- или нет (т.е. "сохранить магнит- важнее отсутствия морщин для востребованности"- сиё утешает..).  Опять же знание о гормонах- даёт некоторую ориентацию: при возрастном изменении уровня эстрогена у девы, уровень тестостерона остаётся временно прежним- и реакции половой тяги и прочих буйств психики- усиливаются..

----------

Андрей П. (29.01.2016), О-сэл Лхундруб (22.02.2016), Цхултрим Тращи (29.01.2016)

----------


## Фил

> Больше всего пугает факт перехода из категории привлекательных женщин в категорию состарившихся и непривлекательных.


А чем именно пугает этот факт?
Это может пугать, например, если Ваш доход напрямую связан с лицом (фотомодель, актриса), хотя там визажист так заштукатурит, а оператор ракурс подберет, что никто ничего не заметит.
Тогда с чем связан страх?

----------


## Доминик

Нет, вопросы именно сексуальной привлекательности для противоположного пола меня как раз мало волнуют, у меня есть муж и с этим все в порядке, - мы как бы вместе стареем и вместе переходим в другую категорию.

----------


## Доминик

> А чем именно пугает этот факт?
> Это может пугать, например, если Ваш доход напрямую связан с лицом (фотомодель, актриса), хотя там визажист так заштукатурит, а оператор ракурс подберет, что никто ничего не заметит.
> Тогда с чем связан страх?


Доход напрямую не связан, но косвенно - возможно. Мне кажется, что молодо выглядящему человеку, при прочих равных, проще устроится на работу (понятно, что ключевое - это уровень профессионализма, но как доп.фактор). Пугает изменение отношения окружающих, когда тебя будут относить уже к другой категории, не той, в которой до этого привыкла находиться. Да, мне важно знать, что окружающие (не важно - мужчины, женщины) считают меня привлекательной, когда это изменится, - части меня как будто уже не станет, это буду уже не я.

----------


## Дубинин

> Нет, вопросы именно сексуальной привлекательности для противоположного пола меня как раз мало волнуют, у меня есть муж и с этим все в порядке, - мы как бы вместе стареем и вместе переходим в другую категорию.


Нейтральной привлекательности (не половой)- не существует. Вы или сравниваете с эталоном в обществе и собой в прошлом- на предмет "востребованности" у самцов, и одновременно смотрите за иными самками- на предмет: " конкурентной адекватности". "Просто красивый"- не бывает- только для чего-то (конечно не явно, а инстинктивно). Мы миллионы лет тренили лимбическую систему на выброс гормонов, примерно до 35 лет, а более никто не жил- от сюда все около этого и старше возрастом- воспринимаются как "красивые и пр.."- несколько сложнее и привлекательны в основном похожестью на кумиров или на воспоминания молодости (или красивы-молодым-гормональным- тем всё красиво- что шевелится).
Не облагораживайте- себя, а то не разберётесь)))

----------

Андрей П. (29.01.2016), Нюся (03.02.2016), О-сэл Лхундруб (22.02.2016), Цхултрим Тращи (29.01.2016)

----------


## Aion

> Больше всего пугает факт перехода из категории привлекательных женщин в категорию состарившихся и непривлекательных. Помогите, как следует правильно относится к этому вопросу с т.з. буддийского учения?


Попробуйте ответить на вопрос: кого и зачем Вы хотите привлечь своей внешностью?  :Cool:

----------

Кеин (15.02.2016)

----------


## Доминик

> Попробуйте ответить на вопрос: кого и зачем Вы хотите привлечь своей внешностью?


Интересный вопрос, надо подумать  :Smilie: 
Один из ответов в том, что я не очень общительный человек, интроверт. И внешняя привлекательность всегда меня выручала в социальных взаимодействиях, - не надо было особо стараться, налаживать контакты, это происходило как бы без моего участия.

----------


## Андрей П.

Помню в детстве (4-5 лет) меня ужасала мысль о том, как я буду ходить на работу, ведь я же НИЧЕГОШЕНЬКИ не умею и не знаю!  :Smilie: 
Может быть, Ваш страх из этой серии? Если да, просто отпустите, организм (гормоны) и восприятие сами перестроятся со временем. Некоторые старики вон говорят "устал я от жизни, умереть хочу", разве опьяненные молодостью способны их понять?

----------

Алик (29.01.2016), Доня (28.02.2016), Дубинин (29.01.2016)

----------


## Доминик

> Помню в детстве (4-5 лет) меня ужасала мысль о том, как я буду ходить на работу, ведь я же НИЧЕГОШЕНЬКИ не умею и не знаю! 
> Может быть, Ваш страх из этой серии? Если да, просто отпустите, организм (гормоны) и восприятие сами перестроятся со временем. Некоторые старики вон говорят "устал я от жизни, умереть хочу", разве опьяненные молодостью способны их понять?


Вы знаете - я вполне представляю себя уже старушкой, у меня куча планов на это время  :Smilie: . Т.е. старость, как таковая, меня не страшит. Но вот процесс перехода из состояния молодости в "уже не молодость", который у меня уже начался, довольно болезненный для меня. Наверное стоит просто решить, что это черта (переход в "уже не молодость") уже позади, и жить другими интересами. Тут, правда, меня удручает момент - почему у меня этот переход случился раньше, чем у некоторых моих знакомых сверстников  :Frown: (, которые выглядят моложе.

----------


## Бо

> Вопрос, наверное, скорее к женщинам буддисткам, - как научится спокойно принимать негативные изменения во внешности, связанные со старением? Понятно (теоретически ), что все подвержено старению, разрушению и смерти. И к смерти и болезням я как-то спокойно отношусь, могу спокойно и отстранено переносить боль, но вот процесс старения своего лица никак не могу принять спокойно, очень меня этот факт удручает ( Больше всего пугает факт перехода из категории привлекательных женщин в категорию состарившихся и непривлекательных. Помогите, как следует правильно относится к этому вопросу с т.з. буддийского учения?


Попробуйте не привязываться к эмоциям, мыслям, настроениям. Не ассоциируйте себя с ними. Они приходят и уходят. Настоящее спокойствие приходит от непривязанности.

----------


## Нико

А Дубинин ведь прав про "магнит"....) Можно быть ботексной и силиконовой, носить супер-парики и пр., но при этом никого, в том числе и себя саму, не радовать. А "магниты" эти затмевают все внешние несовершенства и дают ощущение свободы и вседостижимости. )))

----------

Дубинин (29.01.2016)

----------


## Фил

> Доход напрямую не связан, но косвенно - возможно. Мне кажется, что молодо выглядящему человеку, при прочих равных, проще устроится на работу (понятно, что ключевое - это уровень профессионализма, но как доп.фактор).


Я Вам могу сказать, что уровень профессионализма это тоже никакой не фактор при устройстве на работу.
А фактор, что придёт в голову начальнегу, который Вас будет интервьюировать.
Вплоть до знака зодиака или еще какой хрени.
Так что про это - забудьте.





> Пугает изменение отношения окружающих, когда тебя будут относить уже к другой категории, не той, в которой до этого привыкла находиться. Да, мне важно знать, что окружающие (не важно - мужчины, женщины) считают меня привлекательной, когда это изменится, - части меня как будто уже не станет, это буду уже не я.


Окружающие это кто?
Ваши друзья или вообще, прохожие?

Потому что я затрудняюсь даже представить, к какой категории отнесут меня случайные прохожие. Тут диапазон от -бесконечность до +бесконечность.
А друзей Ваша внешность совершенно не интересует.

----------


## Фил

> А Дубинин ведь прав про "магнит"....) Можно быть ботексной и силиконовой, носить супер-парики и пр., но при этом никого, в том числе и себя саму, не радовать. А "магниты" эти затмевают все внешние несовершенства и дают ощущение свободы и вседостижимости. )))


Вот я и хочу понять, что именно пугает.
Тем более, что человек не боится смерти и болезней - а этого не боятся гораздо важнее. Все остальное - ерунда.

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> Тогда с чем связан страх?


Дык ведь https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Physic...ess_stereotype!

----------

Vladiimir (29.01.2016)

----------


## Доминик

> Я Вам могу сказать, что уровень профессионализма это тоже никакой не фактор при устройстве на работу.
> А фактор, что придёт в голову начальнегу, который Вас будет интервьюировать.
> Вплоть до знака зодиака или еще какой хрени.
> Так что про это - забудьте.
> 
> 
> 
> Окружающие это кто?
> Ваши друзья или вообще, прохожие?
> ...


Люди, с которыми приходится так или иначе взаимодействовать, и мнение которых может быть важно, в т.ч. друзья, некоторые коллеги. Я думаю, что некоторых моих подруг внешность ой как интересует, подмечают про себя, что вот постарела уже  :Smilie:

----------


## Андрей П.

> Но вот процесс перехода из состояния молодости в "уже не молодость", который у меня уже начался


Как Вы узнали?

Недавно произошла курьезная ситуация, еду в лифте с дочкой (1,5 года), пока едем, она начинает комментировать окружающее (всякие рекламные объявления и т.п.) показывая на них пальцем. На каком-то этаже к нам заходит девушка лет 30-35, и становится спиной к объявлению с изображением какой-то пожилой женщины, дочка направляет палец на это объявление и невозмутимо говорит "это бабушка". У девушки моментально меняется лицо, тут лифт останавливается и мы расходимся.  :Smilie:

----------

Владимир Николаевич (29.01.2016), Дубинин (29.01.2016)

----------


## Доминик

> Вот я и хочу понять, что именно пугает.
> Тем более, что человек не боится смерти и болезней - а этого не боятся гораздо важнее. Все остальное - ерунда.


Ну "пугает" - это я загнула, наверное. Просто довольно неприятно.

----------


## Доминик

> Дык ведь https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Physic...ess_stereotype!


Ух ты! Все уже изучено и описано, спасибо  :Smilie:

----------


## Дубинин

Очень веселил- вставил помню, поход в Третьяковку, когда долго смотрел-смотрел на разных царей- бояр-купцов, и вдруг начал считать- и понял, что эти бородатые салаги в окружении детей-бояр-дворни- все младше меня (я был летом, в бриджах и маечке- чудо как хорош..).

----------

Владимир Николаевич (29.01.2016), Мяснов (30.01.2016), Эделизи (25.02.2016)

----------


## Фил

> А Вы никак себя не различаете от пустого места? Все мы в той или иной мере стараемся заполнить пустоту.


Для этого не требуются татуировки или еще какие либо шевроны, погоны, паспорта.
Без татуировок полно всякого барахла, чтобы еще что-то добавлять.




> Некоторые меломанят, например)


Могу им только позавидовать.
Я меня пока только радио "Орфей"  :Smilie:

----------

Анна А (26.02.2016)

----------


## Фил

> Рубашка расстегнутая - не страшно. Он хороший дядька и ничего с лицом не делал - просто стареет человек так. А чего так не уважительно и негативно? дизморфофобии9 Вас что-то в нем цепляет?)


Подтяжка лица и не одна, а результат - смехотворный.
А негатива нет, работает на износ.

----------


## Won Soeng

Во всяком возрасте, во всяком состоянии здоровья, можно встретить людей, которые спокойны и безмятежны, а можно встретить тех, кто переживает, волнуется, сопротивляется, борется. Ухаживать за этим телом можно и спокойно и беспокоясь.

Как научиться спокойно относиться изменениям ко внешности? Так же как мы учимся спокойствию в любых других отношениях.
То, что нам хорошо знакомо мы воспринимаем привычно и легко.

Что это значит на практике? Это значит, что есть много способов представить себе себя в разных участях.

Можно поиграть роли стариков, уродов, бомжей. Если только это угнетает, можно поиграть так же богов, молодых царей и цариц, юных принцев и принцесс, баловней судьбы.

Прямо со сцены. Тщательно выстраивая образы, уделяя им глубокое внимание, каждой черточке тела или ума.

Так ум раскроется для самых разных участей.

Если ум достаточно способен, то можно просто хорошо визуализировать для себя эти участи, описывать их. До успокоения ума в отношении этих участей, до принятия этих участей как не более чем разнообразия в еще большем разнообразии миров и уделов существования.

----------

Анна А (27.02.2016), Монферран (19.11.2022)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Пустота не горшок, чтобы ее заполнять. В ней заполнять нечего, на то она и пустота. Люди пытаются наполнить рты неудовлетворенных желаний )


Теоретизировать свысока вообще запросто. Как нужно) Но пока получается так, как получается, и просто надо понемногу, памятуя о главном, отжимать пальцы собственным клешам. Никогда так не получается, ни у кого из нас, чтобы что-то не выпирало и было всегда причесано. Предпочту девушку на каблуках, которая постоянно старается следить за умом бритому отшельнику, который уединился просто потому, что мизантроп.

Также открою Вам секрет. Пустота - это не просто пусто от всего вообще. Это пусто ОТ ЧЕГО-ТО КОНКРЕТНОГО. От чего именно - Вам предстоит выяснить) Пониманию пустоты явлений не попрепятствует никакая татуировка и рожки, а буддой можно вполне стать и сидя в татуировках на тусовке. Тело в этом не принимает никакого участия уже.

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Подтяжка лица и не одна, а результат - смехотворный.
> А негатива нет, работает на износ.


Вы его лично оперировали?))))) А он, между прочим сам об этом такого мнения.

Плюс он такого еще мнения. 

Плохо Вы разбираетесь в подтяжках. Его лицо можно за пару месяцев совершенно спокойно привести в форму - у него как раз ничего не тронуто- а то б и шея, и щечки, и брыльки просто отсутствовали бы. Я показала его фотку пластическому хирургу) и веки нависают. Запомните, неудачная пластика у Бориса Моисеева, а у Джорджо, если б только он захотел, было б такое лицо, что не придерешься и не заметишь ничего.

Ну, носик у него такой был свой с детства.

----------

Фил (26.02.2016)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Для этого не требуются татуировки или еще какие либо шевроны, погоны, паспорта.
> Без татуировок полно всякого барахла, чтобы еще что-то добавлять.


Как Вы все не поймете, что нет НИКАКОЙ РАЗНИЦЫ, в какие бирюльки мы все играем в силу индивидуальных кармы и аффектов? Каждый из нас - совокупность качеств, где что-то ужасно хромает, а что-то великолепно наработано? В этом смысле имеет значение весь набор. Добрый человек может быть с татухой и ругаться матом и при этом помогать другим, а злой одет с иголочки, лощен и внешне приятен и искусно воплотить убийство.

К тому же на Вас нет пока татуировки только потому,что условия не совпали. Вот сказали бы - покалечим члена семьи, если не сделаешь, и сделали бы. 

Короче, тут придется уже не на частности обращать внимание, а любый погремушки примерно одинаковы, если их перевести на карму и клеши.

----------


## Фил

> К тому же на Вас нет пока татуировки только потому,что условия не совпали. Вот сказали бы - покалечим члена семьи, если не сделаешь, и сделали бы.


Давайте еще про "убить Гитлера" поговорим....
Конечно у меня условия не совпали - как они могут совпасть если для этого надо:
1. Взять деньги
2. Пойти к тату-мастеру
и то и другое может быть сделано только в состоянии полного безделья, что для меня невозможно.
Вот и все.

Я могу понять армейские татуировки, тюремные - там как раз заняться нечем.
А тут получается обычная жизнь как армия или тюрьма - безделье?

----------


## Йен

> Теоретизировать свысока вообще запросто. Как нужно) Но пока получается так, как получается, и просто надо понемногу, памятуя о главном, отжимать пальцы собственным клешам. Никогда так не получается, ни у кого из нас, чтобы что-то не выпирало и было всегда причесано. Предпочту девушку на каблуках, которая постоянно старается следить за умом бритому отшельнику, который уединился просто потому, что мизантроп.
> 
> Также открою Вам секрет. Пустота - это не просто пусто от всего вообще. Это пусто ОТ ЧЕГО-ТО КОНКРЕТНОГО. От чего именно - Вам предстоит выяснить) Пониманию пустоты явлений не попрепятствует никакая татуировка и рожки, а буддой можно вполне стать и сидя в татуировках на тусовке. Тело в этом не принимает никакого участия уже.


Пребывание в пустотности - это когда поле восприятия пусто от того чего нет, а то, что наличествует воспринимается как "это наличествует".
Поэтому заполнять здесь ничего не надо )

----------


## Фил

> Пониманию пустоты явлений не попрепятствует никакая татуировка и рожки, а буддой можно вполне стать и сидя в татуировках на тусовке.


Можно.
Еще можно получать в день 5 млн рублей, как Сечин.
Но нельзя!  :Smilie:

----------


## Йен

Пониманию пустотности не препятствуют тату с рожками, препятствует желание их иметь )

----------

Анна А (27.02.2016)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> А внешность других меня вообще не волнует, но ввинчивают себе рога явно за счет чего-то, каких то ресурсов.
> Их же не во сне инопланетяне привинчивают?
> Надо сделать волевое усилие, надо потратить деньги, надо потратить время.
> Это просто адова куча бессмысленных и бездарных действий.
> Ладно бы это никак на внутреннем мире не сказывалось - но это вряд ли.
> Та же мадам с рогами - там каждый день по кругу татуировки перебивай, они цветные, рога пластырем заклеивай и по врачам ходи - сколько "нужных" дел прибавилось в бессмысленной жизни.
> 
> А вообще могла бы на кухне убраться - бардак!


А кухня у нее не на первом месте) А у Вас на первом? Что за привязанность?)

Покажите мне хоть одного человека, который не тратить время и деньги на ерунду. Какого черта дядьки все бреются - это такое, если присмотреться, бессмысленное и бездарное действие. Могли бы себе бороду до колен отпустить и ходить так, раз в год ее оттяпывая до определенного уровня овечьими ножницами. Если посчитать бритвы, пенку, лосьоны - да никакие рожки с этим не сравняться - их ведь один раз закладывают.) И пластырь только, пока заживление.

Бритье на внешнем и внутреннем мире тоже по идее не отражается. А вот грузятся же дяденьки. Кто отращиванием усов и бородки, кто подбриванием бачков и так далее. И ведь в угоду любимым, чтобы их не колоть щетиной , а то откажут в интиме.

Я еще пощадила про то, что мы делаем со своими зубами) И это считается НОРМАЛЬНО. А стоит ужасно дорого.

А тату каждый день перебивать не надо, к тому же мадам сама татуировщица - своя рука бесплатная владыка).

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Пониманию пустотности не препятствуют тату с рожками, препятствует желание их иметь )



А если желание их иметь отсеклось, а рожки остались? надо потакать желанию их отрезать и больше не иметь?)))

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Давайте еще про "убить Гитлера" поговорим....
> Конечно у меня условия не совпали - как они могут совпасть если для этого надо:
> 1. Взять деньги
> 2. Пойти к тату-мастеру
> и то и другое может быть сделано только в состоянии полного безделья, что для меня невозможно.
> Вот и все.
> 
> Я могу понять армейские татуировки, тюремные - там как раз заняться нечем.
> А тут получается обычная жизнь как армия или тюрьма - безделье?


Ну неужели Вы думаете, что на это так много времени уходит. Тогда давайте посчитаем, сколько времени и на что у нас уходит. Тату делают именно как задекларированное  кредо, а не при битье баклуш.

----------


## Йен

> А если желание их иметь отсеклось, а рожки остались? надо потакать желанию их отрезать и больше не иметь?)))


Надо потакать желанию освободиться от желаний, только не перестараться в потакании )

----------


## Фил

> А кухня у нее не на первом месте) А у Вас на первом? Что за привязанность?)
> 
> Покажите мне хоть одного человека, который не тратить время и деньги на ерунду. Какого черта дядьки все бреются - это такое, если присмотреться, бессмысленное и бездарное действие. Могли бы себе бороду до колен отпустить и ходить так, раз в год ее оттяпывая до определенного уровня овечьими ножницами. Если посчитать бритвы, пенку, лосьоны - да никакие рожки с этим не сравняться - их ведь один раз закладывают.) И пластырь только, пока заживление.
> 
> Бритье на внешнем и внутреннем мире тоже по идее не отражается. А вот грузятся же дяденьки. Кто отращиванием усов и бородки, кто подбриванием бачков и так далее. И ведь в угоду любимым, чтобы их не колоть щетиной , а то откажут в интиме.
> 
> Я еще пощадила про то, что мы делаем со своими зубами) И это считается НОРМАЛЬНО. А стоит ужасно дорого.
> 
> А тату каждый день перебивать не надо, к тому же мадам сама татуировщица - своя рука бесплатная владыка).


АФИГЕТЬ  :EEK!:

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Надо потакать желанию освободиться от желаний, только не перестараться в потакании )


Во, и мой лама так говорит - желание достичь Пробуждения - полезное желание) Но суть да дело, не желания надо отсекать - это нормально встать утром, почувствовать голод и захотеть поесть - естественное отправление организма.  Главное, иметь малые желания и большую удовлетворенность - это промежуточная цель. )

----------


## Шенпен

Ну Пема! 
Для вас бреемся-же. Для вас  :Big Grin:

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Ну Пема! 
> Для вас бреемся-же. Для вас


Ну, а я для вас каблуки ношу :Stick Out Tongue:  Будем квиты :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------

Шенпен (26.02.2016)

----------


## Шенпен

> Ну, а я для вас каблуки ношу Будем квиты


Будем квиты, когда я начну целовать каблуки ￼￼.  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## Йен

> Но суть да дело, не желания надо отсекать - это нормально встать утром, почувствовать голод и захотеть поесть - естественное отправление организма.  Главное, иметь малые желания и большую удовлетворенность - это промежуточная цель. )


 Есть то, что делаешь из необходимости поддерживать тело, и есть то, что из пристрастия к чему-либо. Первое можно делать не вовлекаясь, например - есть не обращая внимания на вкус пищи, а памятуя о том, что пища - это просто лекарство для тела, которое излечивает его от болезни голода. Стричь волосы и бороду - приходится, иначе они вырастут и будешь заплетаться в них ногами и ухаживать за ними займет гораздо больше времени. Лечить зубы тоже - иначе нечем будет жевать. А когда хочется иметь модную стрижку, чтобы выглядеть привлекательно, да еще и парикмахер накосячит, сделает не то что хотел и будешь страдать - это уже пристрастие. Загрязнение на пути к освобождению. Тату с рогами не являются необходимостью, это удовлетворение бесполезного желания и пристрастия, если конечно не хочешь ими напугать и забодать Мару )
Понятно, что у всех нас полно загрязнений и пристрастий, но нужно обозначить идеал и стремиться к нему, вместо того, чтобы рассказывать на форумах - какое тату мне хочется на попе или не хочется, или все же хочется.. или не знаю хочется или не хочется... )

----------

Анна А (27.02.2016), Фил (26.02.2016)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Есть то, что делаешь из необходимости поддерживать тело, и есть то, что из пристрастия к чему-либо. Первое можно делать не вовлекаясь, например - есть не обращая внимания на вкус пищи, а памятуя о том, что пища - это просто лекарство для тела, которое излечивает его от болезни голода. Стричь волосы и бороду - приходится, иначе они вырастут и будешь заплетаться в них ногами и ухаживать за ними займет гораздо больше времени. Лечить зубы тоже - иначе нечем будет жевать. А когда хочется иметь модную стрижку, чтобы выглядеть привлекательно, да еще и парикмахер накосячит, сделает не то что хотел и будешь страдать - это уже пристрастие. Загрязнение на пути к освобождению. Тату с рогами не являются необходимостью, это удовлетворение бесполезного желания и пристрастия, если конечно не хочешь ими напугать и забодать Мару )
> Понятно, что у всех нас полно загрязнений и пристрастий, но нужно обозначить идеал и стремиться к нему, вместо того, чтобы рассказывать на форумах - какое тату мне хочется на попе или не хочется, или все же хочется.. или не знаю хочется или не хочется... )


Эк у Вас все прям страдательно)))) да полно вам - никто не запрещает наслаждаться вкусом пищи, если она на самом деле вкусная попалась. Можно, конечно, представлять сразу, что она подобна блевотине, как только проходит пищевод, но нет никакой гарантии, что Ваша психика выдержит и Вы не заболеете от своего воображения анорексией. Такая медитация полезна тем, кто несдержан в пище. Именно это самое главное в практике - правильное питание и сдержанность в еде. Это фундамент для здоровья, а здоровье - основа для нормальной практики. Вкус ее - дело второе. Если полезно и вкусно - то ничего страшного нет)

Идеал, полагаю, у каждого свой. И еще пушкин писал, что можно быть дельным человеком и думать о красе ногтей. Загрязнение - не модная стрижка. Вы все равно стрижетесь - какая разница, красиво или некрасиво - почему не сделать сразу так, как Вам пойдет? А если парикмахер накосячит - вот и применяем противоядия)И вообще, не слишком привязываемся и к идее о убиении плоти - это вообще не буддийский подход - неважно, что внешне, важно, что внутренне. 

Беспокоиться за тех, кто что сделал и где и что написал на форуме, - тоже омрачение ума)

----------


## Фил

Я за 30 лет так и не понял, какая стрижка мне пойдет и теперь стригусь под ноль.
Это очень удобно!  :Smilie:

----------

Ometoff (01.03.2016), Алик (28.02.2016), Анна А (27.02.2016), Владимир Николаевич (26.02.2016), Пема Дролкар (26.02.2016)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Я за 30 лет так и не понял, какая стрижка мне пойдет и теперь стригусь под ноль.
> Это очень удобно!


поддерживаю на все сто)))) Особенно это идет лысеющим мужчинам.  Я сама думала так легко обойтись с проблемой стрижек, но, боюсь, буду как та вампирша - вызовом обществу) 

По поводу неудачных стрижек у меня был опыт, моя тетя, которая меня стригла обычно бесплатно, и я закрывала глаза и спала, - а она изображала что-то на свой вкус, постарела, и однажды, открыв глаза, я поняла, что она не заметила, что мне стрижет и как, потому как делала это совершенно автоматически, отключившись, с остановившимися глазами, даже профессиональный полувековой парикмахер в ней отключился( Еле ножницы отобрала.

Выражение моего мужа, когда он меня увидел, - было шоковое молчание, комментарий: "Не огорчайся милая, даже, если все подумают, что ты из сумасшедшего дома сбежала. Зато ты спаслась"))))И на самом деле, человек в отключке с ножницами мог натворить все, что угодно. Полгода зарастала. Теперь раз в полгода нахожу кого-нибудь нестарого и толкового) И дешевого, - на качество стрижки влияет только личный талант парикмахера и его профессионализм. У нас круто и дешево тут китайцы стригут. А доплачивать за содержание дорогих салонов не намерена.

----------

Анна А (27.02.2016), Фил (26.02.2016)

----------


## Йен

> Эк у Вас все прям страдательно)))) да полно вам - никто не запрещает наслаждаться вкусом пищи, если она на самом деле вкусная попалась. Можно, конечно, представлять сразу, что она подобна блевотине, как только проходит пищевод, но нет никакой гарантии, что Ваша психика выдержит и Вы не заболеете от своего воображения анорексией. Такая медитация полезна тем, кто несдержан в пище. Именно это самое главное в практике - правильное питание и сдержанность в еде. Это фундамент для здоровья, а здоровье - основа для нормальной практики. Вкус ее - дело второе. Если полезно и вкусно - то ничего страшного нет)
> 
> Идеал, полагаю, у каждого свой. И еще пушкин писал, что можно быть дельным человеком и думать о красе ногтей. Загрязнение - не модная стрижка. Вы все равно стрижетесь - какая разница, красиво или некрасиво - почему не сделать сразу так, как Вам пойдет? А если парикмахер накосячит - вот и применяем противоядия)И вообще, не слишком привязываемся и к идее о убиении плоти - это вообще не буддийский подход - неважно, что внешне, важно, что внутренне. 
> 
> Беспокоиться за тех, кто что сделал и где и что написал на форуме, - тоже омрачение ума)


Самое главное в практике - прекращение вовлечения ума в преходящее. Наслаждение непостоянным - это то, из-за чего мы перерождаемся в сансаре и страдаем. Если вы чем-то наслаждаетесь, значит к чему-то другому будете испытывать отвращение и страдать или страдать, когда наслаждение закончится или страдать из-за пресыщения. Еда - это просто еда, не нужно представлять ее блевотиной или считать вкусной. И у нас достаточно мудрости, чтобы просто не есть испорченные продукты. 
Есть физические свойства объектов и есть пристрастная оценка - красивый/вкусный, которая основана на непостоянном восприятии, на влечении к преходящим объектам и явлениям, что вызывают приятные чувства при контакте. То, что чувственные наслаждения - это дуккха, видно при глубоком сосредоточении, когда вы смотрите на это самое наслаждение со стороны и не вовлечены в него. Это я вам уже говорил, практикуйте и увидите сами. Загрязнение - не стрижка, а жажда иметь ее. Убивать плоть никто не призывает, прекращать желания непостоянного - это путь к освобождению. Чистый ум блаженен и спокоен сам по себе, ему нет нужды в получении наслаждения путем возбуждения внешними объектами, вызывающими приятные чувства.

----------

Анна А (27.02.2016)

----------


## Доминик

> поддерживаю на все сто)))) Особенно это идет лысеющим мужчинам.  Я сама думала так легко обойтись с проблемой стрижек, но, боюсь, буду как та вампирша - вызовом обществу) 
> 
> По поводу неудачных стрижек у меня был опыт, моя тетя, которая меня стригла обычно бесплатно, и я закрывала глаза и спала, - а она изображала что-то на свой вкус, постарела, и однажды, открыв глаза, я поняла, что она не заметила, что мне стрижет и как, потому как делала это совершенно автоматически, отключившись, с остановившимися глазами, даже профессиональный полувековой парикмахер в ней отключился( Еле ножницы отобрала.
> 
> Выражение моего мужа, когда он меня увидел, - было шоковое молчание, комментарий: "Не огорчайся милая, даже, если все подумают, что ты из сумасшедшего дома сбежала. Зато ты спаслась"))))И на самом деле, человек в отключке с ножницами мог натворить все, что угодно. Полгода зарастала. Теперь раз в полгода нахожу кого-нибудь нестарого и толкового) И дешевого, - на качество стрижки влияет только личный талант парикмахера и его профессионализм. У нас круто и дешево тут китайцы стригут. А доплачивать за содержание дорогих салонов не намерена.


Ну раз уж тут про прически пошло, то я вот себе сделала легкую хим.завивку и не нарадуюсь (у меня волосы средней длины) - ничего не надо укладывать, даже расчесывать необязательно, мыть можно пару раз в неделю, т.к. не пачкается, про стрижку вообще на долгое время можно забыть  :Smilie: , о-о-о-чень для меня оказалось удобно.

----------

Анна А (27.02.2016), Пема Дролкар (26.02.2016)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Самое главное в практике - прекращение вовлечения ума в преходящее. Наслаждение непостоянным - это то, из-за чего мы перерождаемся в сансаре и страдаем. Если вы чем-то наслаждаетесь, значит к чему-то другому будете испытывать отвращение и страдать или страдать, когда наслаждение закончится или страдать из-за пресыщения. Еда - это просто еда, не нужно представлять ее блевотиной или считать вкусной. И у нас достаточно мудрости, чтобы просто не есть испорченные продукты. 
> Есть физические свойства объектов и есть пристрастная оценка - красивый/вкусный, которая основана на непостоянном восприятии, на влечении к преходящим объектам и явлениям, что вызывают приятные чувства при контакте. То, что чувственные наслаждения - это дуккха, видно при глубоком сосредоточении, когда вы смотрите на это самое наслаждение со стороны и не вовлечены в него. Это я вам уже говорил, практикуйте и увидите сами. Загрязнение - не стрижка, а жажда иметь ее. Убивать плоть никто не призывает, прекращать желания непостоянного - это путь к освобождению. Чистый ум блаженен и спокоен сам по себе, ему нет нужды в получении наслаждения путем возбуждения внешними объектами, вызывающими приятные чувства.


Спасибо. За 20 лет я уже хорошо ощзнакомилась с мануалами. РАЗНЫМИ) И даже попробовала в собственной жизни. Уже перешла фазу побега от того, что красиво и вкусно. Главное, не впадать в крайности. И выйти из желания приятного и отказа от неприятного и всякими бегами от одного к другому. После чего можно с наслаждением поесть)))

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Ну раз уж тут про прически пошло, то я вот себе сделала легкую хим.завивку и не нарадуюсь (у меня волосы средней длины) - ничего не надо укладывать, даже расчесывать необязательно, мыть можно пару раз в неделю, т.к. не пачкается, про стрижку вообще на долгое время можно забыть , о-о-о-чень для меня оказалось удобно.


О, молодец, их можно еще слегка отрастить и прикрыть морщины))))

----------


## Йен

> Спасибо. За 20 лет я уже хорошо ощзнакомилась с мануалами. РАЗНЫМИ) И даже попробовала в собственной жизни. Уже перешла фазу побега от того, что красиво и вкусно. Главное, не впадать в крайности. И выйти из желания приятного и отказа от неприятного и всякими бегами от одного к другому. После чего можно с наслаждением поесть)))


 Не нужно ни от чего убегать, просто воспринимать вещи такими, какие они есть, равностно, бесстрастно относиться ко всему, что вызывает приятные или неприятные ощущения. Чувства непостоянны, они приходят и уходят. Если осознавать их при возникновении контакта, памятуя о непостоянстве, безличности и дуккхе, то ум не вовлекается, они исчезнут не вызывая желания.  А если - то наслаждаться, то не наслаждаться, то памятовать о преходящем, то не памятовать - так можно и миллион лет бегать туда-сюда, знакомясь с разными мануалами, что, собственно, многие и делают, хотя Дхамма открытая Буддой - вещь простая, трудно изменить привычки, которые уже стали природой ума и продолжают вовлекать его в миры чувств, форм или бесформенные сферы  )

----------

Анна А (27.02.2016), Кеин (27.02.2016)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Не нужно ни от чего убегать, просто воспринимать вещи такими, какие они есть, равностно, бесстрастно относиться ко всему, что вызывает приятные или неприятные ощущения. Чувства непостоянны, они приходят и уходят. Если осознавать их при возникновении контакта, памятуя о непостоянстве, безличности и дуккхе, то ум не вовлекается, они исчезнут не вызывая желания.  А если - то наслаждаться, то не наслаждаться, то памятовать о преходящем, то не памятовать - так можно и миллион лет бегать туда-сюда, знакомясь с разными мануалами, что, собственно, многие и делают, хотя Дхамма открытая Буддой - вещь простая, трудно изменить привычки, которые уже стали природой ума и продолжают вовлекать его в миры чувств, форм или бесформенные сферы  )


Слушайте, не кидайте на меня своих тараканов) Если воспринимать вещи такими, ка они есть - то вкусное будет вкусным. Всего-то и надо не привязываться. И безоценочность направлена именно на это. Точка.  Вы бегите своими дорогами, я - своими)

вы только разберитесь - что именно в себе надо менять и как, а то такое впечатление, что Вы всего лишь пересказываете мануалы) Надо - не надою Вы лучше скажите, получается ли у Вас есть мороженое, например, нейтрально)))) Очевидно осознавая, что оно вкусное, но прикидываться шлангом)

----------


## Йен

...

Не, в сотый раз повторять одно и то же не буду. Имеющий уши да услышит )

----------

Фил (27.02.2016)

----------


## Анна А

> А если желание их иметь отсеклось, а рожки остались? надо потакать желанию их отрезать и больше не иметь?)))


Наверно не отращивать новые (рожки)  :Smilie:

----------

Пема Дролкар (27.02.2016)

----------


## Монферран



----------

Vladiimir (28.02.2016), Алик (28.02.2016), Анна А (28.02.2016), Владимир Николаевич (28.02.2016), Доминик (28.02.2016), Кеин (28.02.2016), Пема Дролкар (28.02.2016), Фил (28.02.2016), Чагна Дордже (28.02.2016)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> ...
> 
> Не, в сотый раз повторять одно и то же не буду. Имеющий уши да услышит )


Вот и не надо) Уши мы имеем, но зачем слушать то, насчет чего у тебя совершенно иной прямой опыт? Я Вам говорю, что прошла период, когда отторгала приятное и неприятное. Теперь четко вижу - что кушать сладкую вкусную дыню в гостях - ничего общего не имеет с привязанностью - ты не искал эту дыню, ты не покупал ее, она досталась даром, и ты ее съел, потому что нужно было поесть. И она была спелая -- и это просто факт. Съел два кусочка и забыл.

----------


## Монферран

Еще одна картинка в тему. Они какбы почитали тут все обсуждения и посылают участникам лучи добра.
Похоже, их вполне удовлетворяют их морщинки.

----------

Won Soeng (29.02.2016), Алик (29.02.2016), Доминик (29.02.2016), Кеин (01.03.2016), Пема Дролкар (29.02.2016)

----------

